# If World War II Was an RTS



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 24, 2005)

I dunno if this has been posted here before or not. My apologies if it has. Also, many of you may have seen this already, as there seems to be a large gaming contingent here. Even if that's the case, this is worth a few return trips, especially if you're laughing so hard that you can't read too well...

*If World War II Was an RTS*

I suppose someone will say that this is a disgraceful parody which isn't really appropriate considering the death and destruction which resulted from the Second World War. But I say that you have to be able to view things with an open mind and must be able to see some humor in even the worst possible things...

In short, I was ROTFLMFAO!


Fade to Black...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

That _was_ funny!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i like it........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Damn good


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2005)

That was funny!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 25, 2005)

That was some funny shit.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2005)

Very funny.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 26, 2005)

I think it would be something like Battlefield 1942: Forgotten Hope, only with lots of vehicles, infantry classes, lots of different abilities such as the ability to plant traps near the enemy front-line, a large amount of confusion, a lot of death and destruction and some true heros that have withstood the fire and won the day to achieve objectives. It would be fought over a large number of Battlegrounds in every part of the world. Alternatively it could also be a cross between Medal of Honour and Battlefield 1942: Forgotten Hope, with massive campaigns around the world. Trained Commandoes and Special Forces like SOE doing their heroic tasks behind enemy lines. But lets not forget that a lot of WW2 Veterns paid for surival with their sanity. Nobody knows probably how many of these veterns were plauged by nightmares about what they did and didn't do. Some of it is still classified 60 years on.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

so, what you're saying is that, it might have been like allot of games that are simulating WWII  i was thinking it was a comedy take on what WWII was actualyl like, obviously i didn't read far enough into it........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

It was funny alright. 

(The game of course.  )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2005)

Have a look at some of the other jokes on that site!


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 31, 2005)

It would be like a blend of all the WW2 games you can think of blended together. Personally though there is a limit to the level of realism that people can cope with with WW2 RTS games. Even those in the WW2 Army had limits to what they could take. When I saw the title I assumed you were talking about what a RTS game that encapsulates WW2 would be like. Therefore I gave my interpretation of the topic.


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 3, 2007)

I loved the bit when Patton dies!


----------

